# Rimor Europeo NG5 2005



## Kerunk (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi All, 

Does anyone have a copy (scanned maybe?) of the "Use and maintenance manual" for the Europeo NG5? Mine is all in Italian (as are the base vehicle manuals) but I would dearly like to have the instructions for the battery wiring and the control unit. 

Many thanks, 

Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you tried Southdowns Motorhome Centre

HERE

for help?

Worth a try.

Johnny F


----------



## Kerunk (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Johnny,

Have e-mailed them, will let you know the reply.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Kerunk (Oct 12, 2007)

£30 for an English version, It's only 15 pages.

I think I'll just type it into an online translator page by page and make my own.

Thanks anyway,

Rob


----------



## Maggst (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

Wonder if you managed to get a copy of the Rimor Europeo NG5 motorhome manual in English. We have just purchased one in Spain and obviously the manual is in Spanish.

Thanks.


----------



## Kerunk (Oct 12, 2007)

Maggst said:


> Hi
> 
> Wonder if you managed to get a copy of the Rimor Europeo NG5 motorhome manual in English. We have just purchased one in Spain and obviously the manual is in Spanish.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi There,

Take a look on the Transit Forum, I have answered your question about tyre pressures on there and requested your email address (via PM) so that I can send you my translated version of the manual. Bear in mind I translated this myself so I cannot guarantee it's accuracy, also it's in "Word" format so rather large.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Maggst (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help. Will look at the Transit Forum. Many thanks again. Maggs


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Rimor Europeo NG5*

Hi,
I am looking to buy a Rimor Europeo NG5 2006.
Are you happy with yours?
thanks
terry


----------

